# Just because



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is Ralph and ruby sharing a very rare moment of sleeping closely together - I hope you can make them out & it doesn't post upside down!
If it does can someone please re-post?? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Here is Ralph and ruby sharing a very rare moment of sleeping closely together - I hope you can make them out & it doesn't post upside down!
> If it does can someone please re-post?? X


How cute  Glad Ralph didn't have Ruby's leg in his mouth


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cosy and cute .. I can make them out, but only because they have different coat colours lol


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I know - the look on her poor little face when he's dragging her round on 3 legs is so pitiful! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, life in the fast lane  And the right way up, gorgeous xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh that is a lovely picture of curly love!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Cosy and cute .. I can make them out, but only because they have different coat colours lol


Thanks, I think they're cute - they never do this like Ruth's Lola & nina, or lexi & Beemer x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, life in the fast lane  And the right way up, gorgeous xx


I know - amazing! X been the right way up that is!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love love love them!!!
She looks like Willow


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I always think of willow when I look at ruby.
I must measure her height and put it on here, I don't think she's going to grow much more - she does look quite dinky next to our wreck it Ralph! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I always think of willow when I look at ruby.
> I must measure her height and put it on here, I don't think she's going to grow much more - she does look quite dinky next to our wreck it Ralph! X


Willow is just behind Jake, but i think she is done. She is 20 pounds to his 23. I still need to measure her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay yay yay! Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant the pic is the right way up, but the poos are upside down


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Brilliant the pic is the right way up, but the poos are upside down


Haha - clever observation!! Your right,
Just posted another pic though ...... Upside down


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yay yay yay! Gorgeous pic!


This is truly a rare moment in our house Ruth! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely picture a sea of curls Loving Ruby's collar, very chic.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Lovely picture a sea of curls Loving Ruby's collar, very chic.


Very grubby now! 
Ruby might look lovely on this pic - but she stinks of wet dogs.... Her feet and muzzle constantly look wet & grubby  OH says he's surprised she doesn't have trench foot haha 
Bath day tomorrow! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Very grubby now!
> Ruby might look lovely on this pic - but she stinks of wet dogs.... Her feet and muzzle constantly look wet & grubby  X


Savannahs muzzle and beard are permanantely wet, her favorite trick is putting her whole muzzle in their water bowl and blowing bubbles out of her nose???? It means I have to keep changing their water because it makes it murky and her beard is going pink! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Savannahs muzzle and beard are permanantely wet, her favorite trick is putting her whole muzzle in their water bowl and blowing bubbles out of her nose???? It means I have to keep changing their water because it makes it murky and her beard is going pink! x


That is funny and surely unique?? Maybe she's just clearing bogeys/boogers hahaha & she thinks arlo might like to drink them?? 
I would like to see her blowing bubbles x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> Savannahs muzzle and beard are permanantely wet, her favorite trick is putting her whole muzzle in their water bowl and blowing bubbles out of her nose???? It means I have to keep changing their water because it makes it murky and her beard is going pink! x


Lola did this during the summer in her paddling pool! So funny!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola did this during the summer in her paddling pool! So funny!


I am glad Savannahs not the only one, when she was in her pool she did it, used to worry me she stayed under for ages! I will have to try and get a video of her doing it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> I am glad Savannahs not the only one, when she was in her pool she did it, used to worry me she stayed under for ages! I will have to try and get a video of her doing it.


She's a true water baby x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is sooo precious! Sami and Carley rarely ever sleep together . . except with us at night! They sure don't seem to mind then!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Um, these adorable pictures making me love Ralph & Ruby more. Not sure I can handle much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww they look so snuggly x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

They are SOO cuddly looking. Oh it's a hard life being a 'poo! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Indexed it is - you can't beat a pampered poo! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ralph's fur is growing back nicely  and Ruby's tummy is so furry and curly! Gorgeous  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes his fur is growing back nicely - they got caught out in a rain / hail storm earlier - and when he came back all wet and covered in hailstones, his fur looked all curly! It was great to see 
And much quicker and easier to dry than fur ball rubster! Xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous picture of them both!  I love it when they sleep on their backs, paws in the air...totally chilled out poos!


----------

